# vauen



## cp478 (Oct 23, 2008)

are these pipes any good and if so why is it so hard to find any for sale on the internet


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

I know Vauen make some pretty pricey pipes. I see them a lot on Ebay but I can never find anywhere to reference the price. I'm sure they're a german made pipe but either they haven't been around long enough to have won a following here in the states or they just don't appeal to the american smokers. Might be something more of a euroyuppie type statement like a Porsche. This is a question that Dubinthedam would be most qualified to answer.


----------



## zigaretten (Oct 6, 2008)

I believe all of their sales in the USA are handled by one company:

http://www.euroamericanenterprises.com/


----------



## TOB9595 (Apr 24, 2007)

They are a very fine smoking pipe.
Keep looking and do pick one up, if you can. You will not be disappointed..
But there are so many stellar pipes out there.
Tom


----------



## DubintheDam (Jun 5, 2007)

Vauen are really the german (maybe austrian) version of Savinelli or an English version of Hardcastle or Parker, top quality real pipes at real prices...they have a very unique 1970's styling to their design...most germans...they say, start with a vauen. Think of them as the Volkswagen of German pipes....you will find very few owners of a Volkswagen who aren't ardent fans, that said many come made for 9mm filters (big in Germany).

Check DanPipes (based in Germany) below...do take the time to download their PDF brochure 15mb...probably the best pipeshop brochure in the world today...loads of Vauen's....and a great read and in english!....Enjoy

http://www.danpipe.com/dpcc-eng.html


----------



## parris001 (Mar 29, 2008)

That Dub is a wealth of information. I happened upon a vauen in a shop the other day........ if it's there when I go back I think I'll get it. (I drive a '69 VW Beetle)


----------



## Silky01 (Jul 16, 2007)

Didn't Moo just make a post about these?
The PIPOO model that is.


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

uncballzer said:


> Didn't Moo just make a post about these?
> The PIPOO model that is.


He did, u'ball'er. I have been on a regular Vauen bender lately. First I bought a mess of a meer-lined flake pipe for a buck-ninety-nine (cleaned up nice, by the way):










...then was almost immediately mesmerized by the power of *the Pipoo*.

The little meer-lined jobbie got me looking for more Vauen info and, like cp478, I was surprised how little there was to learn. Like many price/value pipes my Vauen was well made but sports a confused grain - no fills.


----------



## cp478 (Oct 23, 2008)

thank you all for the info, i just found it confusing that the few that are on ebay are so high and yet on the web you can hardly find them.


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

http://www.vauen.de/eng/default.htm


----------



## Phlegmatic (Aug 1, 2008)

Mooo!




:tu


----------



## TheTraveler (Aug 20, 2008)

Phlegmatic said:


> Mooo!
> 
> :tu


That's a SWEET meer! 

Or is it a moorschaum?
:r :r :r


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

Phlegmatic said:


> Mooo!
> 
> :tu


How gorgeous is that?! A pipe to match my Mukka Coffee Maker - finally. There is no end to good taste here at CS.  p :hc


----------



## cp478 (Oct 23, 2008)

still trying to come up with one of these.

thank you all for the info.


----------



## selleri (Feb 6, 2008)

Love the look of Vauen Tapio's. Would get one if they were a bit cheaper, a bit over my price range at the moment.

https://www.cigarworld.de/shop/detail.php4?artnr=90000877&PHPSESSID=43tsh9rv996imju1apdq1elcf0


----------



## DubintheDam (Jun 5, 2007)

Check this one out, I love it.....The Sioux Indian pipe, made from different types of wood, is a coveted collector's item for pipe smokers and nonsmokers alike. An acrylic mouthpiece assures hygienic smoking.
Authentically, this pipe is shipped with a leather carrying case and a DVD copy of the movie "Danc with Wolves". A smaller pouch has room for three filters. These pipes can be cleaned with our extra long pipe cleaners.

http://www.pipe-shop.net/Shop/cgi-bin/his-webshop.cgi?f=NR&c=Sioux&t=tobacco_pipe


----------



## cp478 (Oct 23, 2008)

ive been trying like crazy to win several vauen pipes on ebay but apparently everyone is interested, as they seem to be hard to find and even harder to win on ebay.

well theres always next time!


----------

